# Athearn DDA40X Shorting



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

After a few months of hassle free running with maintenance, my Athearn DDA40X has now causes the layout to short out whenever I try to move it in either forward or reverse. It will move an inch, die, the layour reboots itself, and the process will repeat. On occasion it will move without issue. As far as I could find there is no metal or anything bridging contacts anywhere. The rear decoder in the loco does smell slightly acrid when this happens. Is this just a results of the multiple successions shorts, or is that pretty much a sign of decoder failure needing warrant work? Thanks.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have the trucks been reversed? Also, what decoder are you using?


----------



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

It is not possible for the trucks to get reversed on this model. The decoders are the two soundtraxx decoders installed by Athearn from the factory.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not smart enuf about decoders to have an answer.

But I do have a question. Do your other locos operate
normally if this one is off the track? In other words,
the problem may not be the loco. But then I may be loco. 

Don


----------



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, all other locomotives operate fine. I've even run it on a friends layout to verify it's just the loco having issues.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like you need NIMT...he's a DCC tech.

Don


----------

